# Introducing My New Mare- Stallion Suggestions



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome back 

As far as stallion suggestions, what would be your goal for a foal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

What's most important to ME in a stallion for her:

Known to produce ammy friendly foals- no fire breathing dragons
Has a PERFORMANCE record, or if injured foals have a PERFORMANCE record- I don't really care about a halter career
14.3 hands + but more importantly a nice sized body. I personaly don't care about height but unfortunately the market does
SCID/CA/LFS clear
Not interested in anything that needs stacks/clamps/etc... to be a pretty mover, which means I will expect to see movement without these things
Color really isn't a concern, but I'd PREFER no grey, which is a tall order it seems! I love greys, they are gorgeous, but I'd like to avoid them for the health concerns
Obviously the rest goes without saying- clean legs, correct feet, correct conformation
I like nice hind ends- big motors. I think that's why I've been looking at a lot of WW type stallions as well just in general (for all my mares, not neccesarily saying for this mare)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't see the pics .. darn work computer .. but she and my mare are cousins... so I'd love to see her!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Arabian Horse DataSource - Display - Horse, Arabian, Data, Information, Registry, Pedigree, Sire, Dam, Foal, Parent, Progeny, Sire, Dam, Generation, Markings, Child, Race, Win, Place, Show, Accomplishment, Show, Travel, Import, Export, Owner, Breeder

KMA Last Wezsh


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ If'n you're a subscriber....


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oops, sorry, I thought we used to link to that all the time.....

Anyway, here is HIS webpage

Karma Arabians

Since she has been crossed with Spanish before, if the cross was good, I really like this horses.

Nancy


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know what kind of disposition/temperament his foals have, but he has proven himself in the showring and has many more national champion foals.

Jerland Arabians :: Stallions


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> I don't know what kind of disposition/temperament his foals have, but he has proven himself in the showring and has many more national champion foals.
> 
> Jerland Arabians :: Stallions




What an absolutely stunning boy! I second this one!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice girl!!

Don't know if you would consider coming in my direction, and if these lines would be tempting enough...he is the uncle to my avatar
Presidio Cf Arabian


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oops, I guess that is needed too
Sherman Ranch | Breeding Champion Arabian Horses since 1975


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

greentree said:


> Oops, sorry, I thought we used to link to that all the time.....
> 
> Anyway, here is HIS webpage
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting 
This guy is very handsome but not quite typy enough- I'm also looking for a stallion with a performance record and he doesn't have one.


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Nice girl!!
> 
> Don't know if you would consider coming in my direction, and if these lines would be tempting enough...he is the uncle to my avatar
> Presidio Cf Arabian


Location doesn't matter as I'd be doing AI.
I wish I could find any kind of information on this stallion...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Druydess, a member here, has a stunning black stallion that I believe is in training for the show ring. He's young yet, but so gorgeous.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/update-soleis-filly-has-arrived-soleis-153226/

This is his first foal, and lovely she is! Pictures of "Dream" (stallion) are in the thread.

I'm not familiar with Arabian bloodlines, but he's a stunner in looks alone.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Rumonek said:


> Location doesn't matter as I'd be doing AI.
> I wish I could find any kind of information on this stallion...


I posted the link in a second post.
He does have performance record and offspring with records, and if he's anything like my boy, you'll have your typical in-the-tent, super people friendly, ammy friendly character.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

You might like this boy --> AO Breeze | MLM Arabians. 

I have done a couple of photo shoots with him and he seems to have a nice temperament and I know he has won national awards in several events.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Druydess, a member here, has a stunning black stallion that I believe is in training for the show ring. He's young yet, but so gorgeous.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/update-soleis-filly-has-arrived-soleis-153226/
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the lovely words about Dream CLaPorte. He has very complimentary lines to this mare and would certainly contribute type, size, and bone, along with lovely movement, conformation, and stellar temperament, but Rumonek is probably looking for a stud with an established performance career. As you said Dream is young, and he is not yet trained to AI. He will be shipping shortly to the West Coast of FL for breeding live cover, and then, more show training- however, I am taking my time with him. I believe his coming foal crop will establish his prepotency and then we'll have a solid base to build upon.

Thanks again for having faith in my boy.

Rumonek-- wonderful breeding on that mare!

Thee Onyx might be worth looking at.. he doesn't have an extensive performance career, but his movement is lovely, his lines are complimentary, has a great motor, and type. Sue Wells is a friend who has been a joy to work with; I purchased Dream from her. Many people see a black horse and immediately discount their quality. Not so with Sue Wells; her horses are sold internationally and their quality is quite evident. Onyx produces stunning foals.

Sapphire Farms - Thee Onyx


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Tryst said:


> You might like this boy --> AO Breeze | MLM Arabians.
> 
> I have done a couple of photo shoots with him and he seems to have a nice temperament and I know he has won national awards in several events.


Have to give Kudos for your thinking! 
I have a breeding to AO Breeze. His owner is such a wonderful person as well.


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I posted the link in a second post.
> He does have performance record and offspring with records, and if he's anything like my boy, you'll have your typical in-the-tent, super people friendly, ammy friendly character.


My computer must not be pulling it up right because all that pops up for both links is his pedigree...:shock:


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Druydess said:


> Thanks so much for the lovely words about Dream CLaPorte. He has very complimentary lines to this mare and would certainly contribute type, size, and bone, along with lovely movement, conformation, and stellar temperament, but Rumonek is probably looking for a stud with an established performance career. As you said Dream is young, and he is not yet trained to AI. He will be shipping shortly to the West Coast of FL for breeding live cover, and then, more show training- however, I am taking my time with him. I believe his coming foal crop will establish his prepotency and then we'll have a solid base to build upon.
> 
> Thanks again for having faith in my boy.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing what your boy can do! 
I'm actually looking into Thee Onyx possibly for my big black mare. Havent decided 100% what way I'm going to go with her yet...


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Rumonek said:


> My computer must not be pulling it up right because all that pops up for both links is his pedigree...:shock:


That's weird...pulls up the stallion page just fine on my phone ...
Try this:
Sherman Ranch | Breeding Champion Arabian Horses since 1975


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That mare is stunning and with her breeding and quality you have lots of stallions to choose from.
Have you contacted Denise Gainey with HEG Esquire?
He might fulfill all your demands. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is right lovely!

Too bad you are partial against greys (I am too, but not enough I didn't purchase a son! LOL) because if you want power, performance,movement, pedigree, and temperment - That's the *Ecaho trademarks.


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Ecaho is absolutely gorgeous but he isn't scid/ca/lfs clear 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> That mare is stunning and with her breeding and quality you have lots of stallions to choose from.
> Have you contacted Denise Gainey with HEG Esquire?
> He might fulfill all your demands. Shalom


Denise and I talk frequently and I love E. Just not my first choice for this mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

LOVE Karma arabians Last Weszh - so nice to see an arab with a NORMAL and very beautiful head - feel sad every time I see the overly dished faces - which, much like pug dogs and persian cats seem to me to set themselves up for breathing problems.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Merlot, That is very kind of you to say! 
I do not have any connection to Karma, except being an acquaintance, but Those horses have super brains. I took Wezsh's brother, an 18 yo stallion who had been standing in a pasture for 15 YEARS, hooked him to a carriage, drove him 3 times, and took him to Regionals and won a carriage driving class. 

Unfortunately, I do not have any reason for another colt here, or I would be having me a Wezsh baby!!

Nancy


----------

